# Aishwarya Rai 128x128 Mobile Wallpapers



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 30, 2005)

Guys!
Here r some Bollywood actress *Aishwarya Rai* 128x128 wallpapers.
I made them myself by modifying 800*600 PC wallpapers with the help of MSPaint & Photo Editor!

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Aish%20Mobile%20Pics/Aish1.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Aish%20Mobile%20Pics/Aish2.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Aish%20Mobile%20Pics/Aish3.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Aish%20Mobile%20Pics/Aish4.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Aish%20Mobile%20Pics/Aish5.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Aish%20Mobile%20Pics/Aish6.jpg

Pls tell me guys did u like these or not!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2005)

Lovely indeed...
Dont like the last one , also , Can u give us full screenies with good modifications ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 30, 2005)

thnx!
Do u mean the original full screen wallpapers.
I hv 175 Aish wallpapers stored on my comp...
I can upload some of them on somewhere on net.
I didnt see uploading function in this forum...
Is uploading not allowed?
No space is given for uplading files?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 31, 2005)

This post belongs in the "In General" section.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 31, 2005)

OMG...
All r here to tell it should be there or it should not be here.
No1 appreciates the hard work of members but tells that he has posted in wrong thread.
Very disappointing!
I posted it here, cauz it was related to mobile phones.
Thats why this section i felt most suitable for it.


----------



## alib_i (Jul 31, 2005)

*its*

its good work
2 more
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/9329/aishwariya22tk.gif
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/1062/aishwariya32fa.gif
or course they're not mine .. posted in some website i dont remember

-----
alibi


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 31, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> OMG...
> All r here to tell it should be there or it should not be here.
> No1 appreciates the hard work of members but tells that he has posted in wrong thread.
> Very disappointing!
> ...



I have nothing against you or your work. Although I have to admit that I'm not a fan of Ash or applying wallpapers to mobiles.  

My previous post was just a personal opinion, expressed well within the bounds of this forums rules and policies.

_ <All r here to tell it should be there or it should not be here.No1 appreciates the hard work of members but tells that he has posted in wrong thread. Very disappointing!> _ :roll:

Most importantly, when you're writing/posting anything on a public forum be ready for negative comments. This rule holds good not just for internet forums in particular but life in general. 

Lastly, don't be discouraged by my caustic comments. Keep up the good work. I'm sure a lot of people will appreciate it.

-Keith


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 2, 2005)

See here for some more 128x128 pics. Its a bag of mixed pics.


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for thw wallpapers man .

Can you tell me any software through which i can resize images.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 2, 2005)

I resized some of them using MSPaint & some using Photo Editor...


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 5, 2005)

good work.


----------



## enjoy (Aug 6, 2005)

There is a Power Toy for Windows XP knows as Image Resizer, Just give the dimensions and it does the resizing work. Its an easy way to resize large wallpapers.


----------



## navneeth_snr (Sep 24, 2005)

cool


----------



## nvidia (Sep 4, 2008)

3 year old thread bumped


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ 

The bumper is probably infatuated towards Aishwarya.....


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2008)

WTH!!! Vishal was doing such stuff?


----------



## vish786 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm shocked Vishal Gupta started the thread , well then again, anyone can have a crush.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 5, 2008)

Look at other comments as well. I was new to forums at that time and didnt know anything. Even I posted a few threads without source.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 5, 2008)

Vishal? You? 
Tch..tch... very bad


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 5, 2008)

anyway the bump gave us an opportunity  to see the noob vishal


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah... I mean seriously, even Vishal was One-Of-Us


----------



## krates (Sep 5, 2008)

VG ki poll khol di


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 5, 2008)

^


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 5, 2008)

Great! Did anyone even care to report the bumper? On a second thought, why would you..


----------

